# FDA to ban on-line sales?



## Hooked (26/9/18)

*FDA Considers Online Vape Ban*
ALI ANDERSON / SEPTEMBER 26, 2018 / NEWS & MEDIA, SCIENCE & POLICY, DATA

"THE US government is considering banning the online sales of e-cigarettes, it has been revealed.

Head of the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) Scott Gottlieb has admitted the shock move is one of the proposals "on the table" as part of its crackdown on teen vaping.

While speaking on a panel discussion on e-cigarettes hosted by US news website Axios on Tuesday, Gottlieb explained the FDA will reveal more about its future plans in November when they release new data on the use of e-cigarettes by minors.

The proposal has already been heavily criticized as a potential disaster to America's health with thousands of ex smokers having quit their deadly cigarette addiction thanks to vaping.

Gottlieb told the panel: “One of the things we’re looking at is whether or not we should change our regulations to address how these products are being sold, particularly how they’re being sold online.

“We have two problems – one with appeal – they are too appealing to kids and the other is access – they are too accessible to kids and we think the online portal is one of the reasons why they’re so accessible.”

He then admitted that, in the future, vape products could be treated like cigarettes, which are banned from online sales, and current vape websites could be shut down or restricted.

Gottlieb also revealed “new limits” on flavored e-cigarette products are also in the pipeline, since the range of candy and fruit vape flavors on the market is currently “too appealing” and “too accessible” to children...

https://vaping.com/blog/news/fda-considers-online-vape-ban

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/9/18)

We'd have a far healthier society if sweets and chocolates didn't line the check-out points in supermarkets - THESE are appealing to children!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Darius1332 (27/9/18)

More nanny state rules, stop blaming Vape shops and put the blame where it belongs with the parents giving their kids credit cards and not monitoring what they buy. This whole thing is the responsibility of the parents not the bloody government.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Animefaerie (15/10/18)

Typical republicans.


----------



## lesvaches (15/10/18)

Animefaerie said:


> Typical republicans.


i learn a new word today, “gaslighting”

https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/obse...-big-pharma-to-choke-the-vaping-industry/amp/


----------



## Animefaerie (15/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> i learn a new word today, “gaslighting”
> 
> https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/obse...-big-pharma-to-choke-the-vaping-industry/amp/


With politics being as they are I'm actually not too sure who is gaslighting from your opinion, but I was referring to Head of the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) Scott Gottlieb, who is a republican.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/10/18)

Gottlieb is way, waaaaaaaaay less harsh on vaping than any Democrat would be. In almost all countries, the left is anti-vaping while the right is more tolerant. We see this in the UK too. A Tory Lord attempted to have the TPD thrown out on the basis of Brexit and the Labour Lords all voted against. Similarly, the Democrats in Congress wanted vaping held to the Aug 8 deadline. It was Gottlieb who got the deadline extended out to 2022 or whatever it is now. Republicans are way less anti-vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animefaerie (15/10/18)

RichJB said:


> Gottlieb is way, waaaaaaaaay less harsh on vaping than any Democrat would be. In almost all countries, the left is anti-vaping while the right is more tolerant. We see this in the UK too. A Tory Lord attempted to have the TPD thrown out on the basis of Brexit and the Labour Lords all voted against. Similarly, the Democrats in Congress wanted vaping held to the Aug 8 deadline. It was Gottlieb who got the deadline extended out to 2022 or whatever it is now. Republicans are way less anti-vaping.


I'm actually surprised, never thought I would be on the same side as a republican. How are the democrats so open-minded when it comes to everything else including weed, but not vaping? I don't understand anything anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/10/18)

Well, each side has their hot buttons. I don't think you'll find that the left is more open-minded on, for example, gun ownership. The Dems are dead set on gun control, it's the Republicans who oppose it. So it seems to vary issue by issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

